# Guy Builds Tree House For Raccoon



## win231 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Win, as much as I mess with you I always look forward to your animal videos.    Have you built a house for your raccoons yet?


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Win, as much as I mess with you I always look forward to your animal videos.    Have you built a house for your raccoons yet?


No.  I can't build anything.  I was the only kid in 8th grade that got a "Fail" in wood shop & metal shop.   
I think when we're given one talent, it comes at the expense of other talents.


----------

